# Peperomia Sp. And Bromeliad ID Help



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey y'all!
I picked up some plants from a local nursery for my new build. I think I've got them all ID'd except for these two.
I think maybe Peperomia caperata? And some kind of Vriesea?
Thank you for your help in advance ❤.


----------

